# Ski Sundown - 3/30/2008



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 3/20/2008, 2:10 am - 6:15 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, Connecticut

*Conditions: *Soft bumps, bluebird, warm - high 40's

*Trip Report: *The original plan today was to ski with my daughter, but she's been sick all weekend so I went solo. Hit the Nor'easter/Temptor bumps all afternoon. After a few runs, I chatted with Chris Sullivan and Brian for a while, again showing appreciation for the bumps.

Then met up with powhunter and also WICKEDBUMPER and crew. Soon Brian joined us for a few runs as well as gmcunni and Mikey1. We all cut in some seriously radical lines. The lower kickers are gone as are the upper kickers, but the roller is still there allowing for some air opportunity if you want. Even got a run in with Jarrod Moss, Sundown terrain guy..

We thrashed until the closing bell. Brian rejoined Steve and me for the final few runs. We sat down right at about 6 pm for the final run and saw johnnypoach who came over for one final lift-serviced bump run after driving home from Loon this afternoon.

A fantastic finish to the Sundown bump season. However, Chris Sullivan indicates they may open next weekend if the weather cooperates. Some good times were had at the mighty Sundown this season. The mountain has plenty of snow so I hope next weekend happens.

I'll post some vid later.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I was really hoping to get out there today for one more day on the bumps. But Randi woke up this morning feeling like total crap. I didn't feel right taking off for the day to ski while she lied at home sick in bed. I guess I guess I am just a softy.

I really hope they decide to open next weekend.

Tim


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 3/20/2008, 2:10 am - 6:15 pm
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, Connecticut
> 
> ...




man i hope they open up next weekend.  I kept having this salty discharge from my eyes today.  not sure why until i realized i was missing a GREAT spring skiing day.  glad you guys had a terrific farewell to their season.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I guess I guess I am just a softy.



Yep. You are. No need to second guess yourself...





2knees said:


> man i hope they open up next weekend.  I kept having this salty discharge from my eyes today.  not sure why until i realized i was missing a GREAT spring skiing day.  glad you guys had a terrific farewell to their season.



We missed you out there today, Pat. Having you and the Evils there would have made it complete. The bumps haven't changed much and skied very similarly to the bump comp. I hope the vid doesn't make you cry even more. I'll try to get to it later tonight, but my wife is hounding me to play the new Wii with her she bought today. Yep - we're geeks.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 3/20/2008, 2:10 am - 6:15 pm
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, Connecticut
> 
> ...



I got in a bunch of runs from 10:30 to 1. The bumps on temptor were solid boiler plate up until 12:00. I made a bunch of runs down gunbarrel while the bumps were getting some much needed sun. It was nice to get a few turns in even though I was flying solo. 

Did they ever get pond skimming in? I didn’t have the heart to tell the ski sundown crew that they were never going to get that trench filled with water the way they were going about it. Did they really think the snow was going to hold water with out some sort of tarp?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 3/20/2008, 2:10 am - 6:15 pm
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, Connecticut
> 
> *Conditions: *Soft bumps, bluebird, warm - high 40's



WOW, what a day!  It was great to get a few runs with you guys today.   Fantastic weather and awesome spring conditions.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2008)

Great day of skiing, I just wish I got more time on the hill.  It was nice to get some runs with my wife though.



downhill04 said:


> Did they ever get pond skimming in? I didn’t have the heart to tell the ski sundown crew that they were never going to get that trench filled with water the way they were going about it. Did they really think the snow was going to hold water with out some sort of tarp?



No.  Apparently that's the way they've been doing it for several years, ever since they had some sort of incident with a liner.  They figure today there was just too much snow and it was just leaching through.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks for the report. I was really hoping to get out there today for one more day on the bumps. But Randi woke up this morning feeling like total crap. I didn't feel right taking off for the day to ski while she lied at home sick in bed. I guess I guess I am just a softy.
> 
> I really hope they decide to open next weekend.
> 
> Tim


Aw, c'mon.  Brian would have gone anyway.   It was very gallant of you to stay home with Randi.  Honestly.



downhill04 said:


> Did they ever get pond skimming in? I didn’t have the heart to tell the ski sundown crew that they were never going to get that trench filled with water the way they were going about it. Did they really think the snow was going to hold water with out some sort of tarp?


Not unless you count the big puddles at the base at the end of the day. 

I'm happy that I was able to get back out today.  Didn't have the radical experience you all did  but even just the mellow cruising on the greens put a smile on my face.  I only got out for 1 hr in the morning (exclusively on Sunnyside) and about 1.5 hrs in the evening.... and it was a bit challenging fitness-wise after being off skis (and pretty much all activities) for 6 weeks.  The biggest challenge, however, was my lack of confidence.  But it got better as the day wore on.  Knee is achy but it was well worth it.  

I'm also happy to report that I love my new skis.  Boots are still growing on me.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

severine said:


> It was very gallant of you to stay home with Randi.  Honestly.



Nah. It was a terrible mistake. Be honest with him, willya? Randi would've wanted him to go. Sack up next time, Tim-meister!  High 40's, bluebird skies, and soft bumps. Days like this are few and far between.

Awesome day. Good to ski with Gary who I only met briefly at Sugarbush last week. Guy rips and manhandles those Volkl 724 Pros through the bumps with little effort. And if anyone thinks a park rat like Jarrod can't ski bumps, the video will clearly show otherwise. Niiiiiiice rippin'. The radical on fire thrashing award goes to Mikey1 though. On fire today.

Quick pace today for 4+ hours. I didn't realize how tired I was until I ate dinner. Now a few beers later and I'm about to fall over. Vid is compiling now so I'll force myself to stay awake until that's up. I rocked the knee flags today just for Pat. I hope next weekend happens, but if this was it, it was a rad way to end the official Sundown bump season. I wonder if johnnypoach is still up there toolin' around in the woods... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

*Vids*

YouTube still needs some more time to cook and the high res is still uploading. It's a big file at around 155 MB so it need another hour or so. Enjoy.

*High Res: Sundown - 3/30*

*YouTubage:*


Enjoy.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2008)

Once again, Greg,nice vid you put together!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice vid Greg!  Thanks for including my lame ass attempt in it.  I just couldn't seem to get the hang of it yesterday.  I felt like a total tool every time I hit the bumps...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2008)

Greg, thanks for posting the video and including me in it. My daughter watched it over my shoulder this morning and was very impressed that I showed up on YouTube in something besides the family movies we make. :-D

Wish I could have hung out later yesterday.  Not sure if I'll get out again this season but if that was my last day it was a good one to end on.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice vid Greg. I wish the bumps were that soft when I was skiing them. I took vid of one run. I will try to post it tonight so you can see how hard the bumps were at 10:30.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2008)

damn, so glad i got to stay home and spend sunday completely cleaning out my basement.  :roll:  At least i found a nice roach in my toolbox.  

Mikey1 and Gmcunni were killing it.  nice job guys.  the rest of you suck.  :flame:

who's the dude in the tan pants?  real nice form.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Nice vid Greg. I wish the bumps were that soft when I was skiing them. I took vid of one run. I will try to post it tonight so you can see how hard the bumps were at 10:30.



the only chance i had yesterday was to be there for opening bell and be home by noon.  2 hours of skiing.  temp in wethersfield at 7:30 was like 28 degrees.  I figured it wasnt gonna be worth it.  now i'm glad i made that decision.


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> who's the dude in the tan pants?  real nice form.



Sundown's very own, Jarrod Moss. Like I said, who knew a park rat could slay bumps like that...?  :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sundown's very own, Jarrod Moss. Like I said, who knew a park rat could slay bumps like that...?  :lol:


So that was him?  Didn't recognize him without the megaphone! :lol:  He really does rip it through the bumps!  Wow!


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Greg - nice job on the video as usual! Great to get in another couple of hours with you and great to meet some new guys. Let's hope Sundown does re-open next weekend!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Let's hope Sundown does re-open next weekend!



I'm really hoping so too.  From what I gathered if the weather holds out then they'll open.  Right now it's looking like rain Friday into Saturday from the forecast I just saw...   Still a fews days from now though, hopefully the forecast takes a change for the better!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm really hoping so too.  From what I gathered if the weather holds out then they'll open.  Right now it's looking like rain Friday into Saturday from the forecast I just saw...   Still a fews days from now though, hopefully the forecast takes a change for the better!



 Done:



> CLOSED FOR THE SEASON...OUR LAST DAY WAS SUN., MAR. 30 UNDER BLUE SKIES, PLENTY OF SUNSHINE & GREAT SNOW...THANK YOU!
> Here's some facts:
> Days open this season: 98
> Ave. length of season: 95 days
> ...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 31, 2008)

Bummer!

Atleast I have moutain biking season to look forward too :-D


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks to Chris, Jarrod and everyone else over there for a great season.  I got in 11 days at sundown this year and i took one run on gunbarrel while they were grooming nor easter.  other then that, all bumps. 

Thank You!!!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great way to end the season at the almighty sundown!!!  Great ripping it with ya greg, brian, mikey, gmcunni,,jonnypoach, and pat...oh wait he wasnt there..8)....we did miss ya pat and the rest of the crew... and we were fortunate enough to have jarrod leave his posse of park rats and rip one with us!!!  There were a lot of skiers ripping the bumps yesterday!!  Lets hope sundown continues to feed our jones for the  best skiing in Ct.   Thanks again Chris and Jarrod for a magnificent job!!!


steve


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2008)

*Right On!*



2knees said:


> thanks to Chris, Jarrod and everyone else over there for a great season.  I got in 11 days at sundown this year and i took one run on gunbarrel while they were grooming nor easter.  other then that, all bumps.
> 
> Thank You!!!





powhunter said:


> What a great way to end the season at the almighty sundown!!!  Great ripping it with ya greg, brian, mikey, gmcunni,,jonnypoach, and pat...oh wait he wasnt there..8)....we did miss ya pat and the rest of the crew... and we were fortunate enough to have jarrod leave his posse of park rats and rip one with us!!!  There were a lot of skiers ripping the bumps yesterday!!  Lets hope sundown continues to feed our jones for the  best skiing in Ct.   Thanks again Chris and Jarrod for a magnificent job!!!
> 
> 
> steve



Indeed. Steve - my only disagreement is Sundown is not only the best skiing in CT, but the best in SNE.....well, except for maybe BEast on a powder day.

I skied Sundown 22 times this season. I've said it a million times, but I feel so fortunate to have that little hill just up the road. Those bumps have helped me to progress faster in the past 3 years since I started skiing them than I could have ever imagined.

Thank you Chris, Jarrod and the rest of the Sundown staff for the mogul philosophy you've adopted. Sundown truly is a little gem of a mountain in the midst of countless other vanilla ski areas that only offer boring groomers. You guys have provided some interesting terrain for more advanced skiers as well as given beginners the opportunity to learn to appreciate how good it feels to not be locked into just skiing the "flats". GREAT JOB!!!

And to the AZ Sundown Crew: To next season! :beer: Hopefully more will continue to join us. It was the best season yet and it's sure to only get better...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2008)

2knees said:


> thanks to Chris, Jarrod and everyone else over there for a great season.  I got in 11 days at sundown this year and i took one run on gunbarrel while they were grooming nor easter.  other then that, all bumps.
> 
> Thank You!!!





powhunter said:


> What a great way to end the season at the almighty sundown!!!  Great ripping it with ya greg, brian, mikey, gmcunni,,jonnypoach, and pat...oh wait he wasnt there..8)....we did miss ya pat and the rest of the crew... and we were fortunate enough to have jarrod leave his posse of park rats and rip one with us!!!  There were a lot of skiers ripping the bumps yesterday!!  Lets hope sundown continues to feed our jones for the  best skiing in Ct.   Thanks again Chris and Jarrod for a magnificent job!!!
> 
> 
> steve





Greg said:


> Indeed. Steve - my only disagreement is Sundown is not only the best skiing in CT, but the best in SNE.....well, except for maybe BEast on a powder day.
> 
> I skied Sundown 22 times this season. I've said it a million times, but I feel so fortunate to have that little hill just up the road. Those bumps have helped me to progress faster in the past 3 years since I started skiing them than I could have ever imagined.
> 
> ...



I agree on all counts!  Thanks to everyone that made it such a great season! :beer:

I'm already anxious for the next Sundown season to begin.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is the video from my first run. Helmet cam was bouncing a little too much but that was due to the solid boiler plate bumps. The video doesn't do justice to how glazed over the snow was that early.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 31, 2008)

sheeeeeet dude im glad i slept in late!!!    :-D


----------



## bvibert (Mar 31, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Here is the video from my first run. Helmet cam was bouncing a little too much but that was due to the solid boiler plate bumps. The video doesn't do justice to how glazed over the snow was that early.



Looks a little firm for sure.  

Nice to meet you again, sorry I didn't get out for any turns with you.  Also sorry if I seemed disinterested when I was talking to you, I had just gotten there and was a little pre-occupied with a few different things.


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I agree on all counts!  Thanks to everyone that made it such a great season! :beer:
> 
> I'm already anxious for the next Sundown season to begin.


Do we have a countdown going yet?


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks a little firm for sure.
> 
> Nice to meet you again, sorry I didn't get out for any turns with you.  Also sorry if I seemed disinterested when I was talking to you, I had just gotten there and was a little pre-occupied with a few different things.



No problem dude I stopped cursing you by my 5th run :smash:


----------



## Greg (Mar 31, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Here is the video from my first run. Helmet cam was bouncing a little too much but that was due to the solid boiler plate bumps. The video doesn't do justice to how glazed over the snow was that early.



Oof. :blink: Rough surface for sure, but that was a neat video. Gives someone that's never skied them an indication of just how long the bumps are. Not bad for a little molehill, eh? That Temptor "headwall"  was just so sweet in the afternoon.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> Here is the video from my first run. Helmet cam was bouncing a little too much but that was due to the solid boiler plate bumps. The video doesn't do justice to how glazed over the snow was that early.




J, your back called.  It wants a divorce from your brain.  holy crap man, that looked brutal.


btw, were you dragging tin cans behind you or something?  :lol:


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oof. :blink: Rough surface for sure, but that was a neat video. Gives someone that's never skied them an indication of just how long the bumps are. Not bad for a little molehill, eh? That Temptor "headwall"  was just so sweet in the afternoon.



I'm glad you guys talked about Sundown as much as you did. I never would have gone there if it wasn't for all the good things you guys said about it. We are really lucky to have a hill like that so close to home. Sundown really gives us big mountain skiing in a small package.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I'm glad you guys talked about Sundown as much as you did. I never would have gone there if it wasn't for all the good things you guys said about it. We are really lucky to have a hill like that so close to home. Sundown really gives us big mountain skiing in a small package.



Yep. A lot of people seem surprised that a 625 vert hill could be so much fun due to the bumps. We'll see you there more next year, Jay.


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> J, your back called.  It wants a divorce from your brain.  holy crap man, that looked brutal.
> 
> 
> btw, were you dragging tin cans behind you or something?  :lol:



LMAO. I think my back is going to take your advise and look for a good lawyer :wink:

Keep me posted on any trips that you guys might make before the end of the season. I would love to get a few more turns in with you guys. I'm going up to Stratton this Saturday to burn my free tickets I won on their website.


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. A lot of people seem surprised that a 625 vert hill could be so much fun due to the bumps. We'll see you there more next year, Jay.



No doubt about that. I might have to buy a pass next year.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> No doubt about that. I might have to buy a pass next year.



Sweet!  We sucked another one in!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I'm glad you guys talked about Sundown as much as you did.



+1

i didn't keep count but probably skied @ Sundown 10 times this year after only skiing there once before, many many years ago. I brought my kids with me a number of times and turned my neighbor and his family on to it as well. 

Nice mountain, I'll be a regular next year.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

sniff sniff, and this is where it all started 3 years ago.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/7300-seeding-bumps-sundown.html?highlight=seeding

I remember that first day on the noreaster bumps like it was yesterday.  They hadnt been worked in at all and the rope was still up.  I was feeling crazy that morning and ducked it.  :wink:  and now, they give us almost top to bottom bumps for basically the entire year and a bump contest to boot.  Its really unbelievable when you think about it.  It was just that little section of noreaster below temptor.  now, basically all of noreaster, exhibition, and then noreaster down temptor.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

*Show your support!*

Sweet! This is what I like to see! I know powhunter is considering a pass there too. It's a great place to ski at night midweek or to take advantage of those local dumps we get a couple times per year. It helps you stay dialed between trips up north. They want to expand their terrain and a dedicated bump trail is being considered. My dream is to someday see a narrow (just wide enough to effectively support snowmaking and seeding bumps) run skier's left of Gunbarrel with top to bottom, side to side moguls. If they had that, I would rarely ski anywhere else south of the MRV. They could tout it as a double black diamond which would probably be the most challenging run in SNE.

I've mentioned this before, but if you haven't done so already, shoot the folks at Sundown a quick Email showing support of their mogul philosophy, especially if you are considering a pass next year because of the bumps:

customerservice@skisundown.com
chris@skisundown.com (mountain ops)
jarrod@skisundown.com (terrain/events guy)
dotty@skisundown.com (marketing)

I'm sure that they get more complaints on the bumps than they do praise, so we need to counter that a bit.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> sniff sniff, and this is where it all started 3 years ago.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/7300-seeding-bumps-sundown.html?highlight=seeding
> 
> I remember that first day on the noreaster bumps like it was yesterday.  They hadnt been worked in at all and the rope was still up.  I was feeling crazy that morning and ducked it.  :wink:  and now, they give us almost top to bottom bumps for basically the entire year and a bump contest to boot.  Its really unbelievable when you think about it.  It was just that little section of noreaster below temptor.  now, basically all of noreaster, exhibition, and then noreaster down temptor.



No shit. So this was all your fault? :lol:  Here are some pics from the first time I skied bumps at Sundown and the first time I met Pat:












More pics: http://www.alpinezone.com/gallery-archives/album167

Looks like I was also *[post="75167"]encouraging folks[/post]* to provide positive feedback back then too. I guess it's been working cuz like Pat says, look at what we got this year? I will remain as vocal as ever on this subject. Chris Sullivan is a great guy and he "gets it."


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe next year I'll join you guys in the bumps.  Maybe. 

I do consider myself very lucky to live near Sundown.  I know I could catch a lot of flak for this but Brian and I were talking the other day and I actually conceded that we'll probably never move to VT and I'm okay with that.  That I really like our small mountain (hill?) experience at Sundown.  And while it would be nice to be closer to the big(ger) mountains with a longer season, it's all daytrippable.  But it's nice being able to call Sundown home and I would miss it, especially as our kids get older and start joining us on skis.


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (Apr 1, 2008)

nice meeting you guys on Sunday.  once those bumps softened up, it was great.  Too bad I had to leave @ 4:30.  I would have loved to stick around longer.  it was a pisser.
I never would have even thought about skiing sundown if not for AZ.
I was really bummed out about this whole season for me because my twins were born a few months ago and I wasnt able to have anything even remotely close to my usual ski season ( or life for that matter) but sunday helped me get that out of my system.  I'm now at peace with the few times I got out. 
anyways...it looks like there are gonna be a few more guys out on weds. nights next year.


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> sniff sniff, and this is where it all started 3 years ago.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/7300-seeding-bumps-sundown.html?highlight=seeding
> 
> I remember that first day on the noreaster bumps like it was yesterday.  They hadnt been worked in at all and the rope was still up.  I was feeling crazy that morning and ducked it.  :wink:  and now, they give us almost top to bottom bumps for basically the entire year and a bump contest to boot.  Its really unbelievable when you think about it.  It was just that little section of noreaster below temptor.  now, basically all of noreaster, exhibition, and then noreaster down temptor.


From the quoted thread link:


Greg said:


> Agreed on all points. Apparently on Gunbarrel they are setting up race courses this season and Stinger's got the park so those two are out. Temptor with its double black rating would be an obvious choice, but as I understand it, the point of the bumps on Nor'easter (a blue) is to provide some bump learning terrain for ski school. The thinking is the double black rating of Temptor will freak out the students. Maybe they'll set up some more bumps on Temptor anyway for the experts. :idea: That would be sweet.


Woa, Temptor used to be double black?  So I wasn't crazy when I decided that Temptor had a steeper pitch than Gunbarrel?


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

severine said:


> Maybe next year I'll join you guys in the bumps.  Maybe.
> 
> I do consider myself very lucky to live near Sundown.  I know I could catch a lot of flak for this but Brian and I were talking the other day and I actually conceded that we'll probably never move to VT and I'm okay with that.  That I really like our small mountain (hill?) experience at Sundown.  And while it would be nice to be closer to the big(ger) mountains with a longer season, it's all daytrippable.  But it's nice being able to call Sundown home and I would miss it, especially as our kids get older and start joining us on skis.



We're very established where we are too which is why I want to see Sundown continue down this mogul path. It's really cool to think how many of us with younger kids (me, you guys, Pat, Chris, etc.) will probably see them all grow up skiing together at the mighty Sundown. I can see Abby leading the pack of the next generation of AZ bumpers! :lol: I asked her today if she likes skiing and she says, "no Daddy, I love it!"  I would actually like to get more involved at Sundown in regards to the bumps and kids. Perhaps pushing for or maybe even being deeply involved in a mogul freestyle program or something. That seems like the next logical step.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

WICKEDBUMPER said:


> nice meeting you guys on Sunday.  once those bumps softened up, it was great.  Too bad I had to leave @ 4:30.  I would have loved to stick around longer.  it was a pisser.
> *I never would have even thought about skiing sundown if not for AZ.*
> I was really bummed out about this whole season for me because my twins were born a few months ago and I wasnt able to have anything even remotely close to my usual ski season ( or life for that matter) but sunday helped me get that out of my system.  I'm now at peace with the few times I got out.
> anyways...it looks like there are gonna be a few more guys out on weds. nights next year.



That sentence in bold is what it's all about! Thanks for heading up! And congrats on the twins. They'll be ripping the bumps too in a few years. See you next year, Pat!


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

severine said:


> From the quoted thread link:
> Woa, Temptor used to be double black?  So I wasn't crazy when I decided that Temptor had a steeper pitch than Gunbarrel?



I think it used to be. I thought I heard once that was due to the terrain park being on it.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

WICKEDBUMPER said:


> nice meeting you guys on Sunday.  once those bumps softened up, it was great.  Too bad I had to leave @ 4:30.  I would have loved to stick around longer.  it was a pisser.
> I never would have even thought about skiing sundown if not for AZ.
> I was really bummed out about this whole season for me because my twins were born a few months ago and I wasnt able to have anything even remotely close to my usual ski season ( or life for that matter) but sunday helped me get that out of my system.  I'm now at peace with the few times I got out.
> anyways...it looks like there are gonna be a few more guys out on weds. nights next year.



twins   i have 2 but they are 2 years apart.  It does impede on your skiing, obviously, but it gets easier once they arent infants anymore.  congratulations also.

glad to hear you enjoyed it.  the more people who talk positive about the bumps there, the better for all of us.  If we could ever convince them to seed 1/3 of gunbarrel, the wide steeper run lookers right, it would just be sick.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think it used to be. I thought I heard once that was due to the terrain park being on it.




thats it exactly.  If you look at older maps, its actually a blue.  not that anything there is really above that in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)

WICKEDBUMPER said:


> I was really bummed out about this whole season for me because my twins were born a few months ago and I wasnt able to have anything even remotely close to my usual ski season ( or life for that matter) but sunday helped me get that out of my system.  I'm now at peace with the few times I got out.
> anyways...it looks like there are gonna be a few more guys out on weds. nights next year.


  And here I have been complaining about an infant and 2.5 year old!!  Just think.... next year, you can get out more, and each year following.  Before you know it, the twins will be joining you! 



Greg said:


> We're very established where we are too which is why I want to see Sundown continue down this mogul path. It's really cool to think how many of us with younger kids (me, you guys, Pat, Chris, etc.) will probably see them all grow up skiing together at the mighty Sundown. I can see Abby leading the pack of the next generation of AZ bumpers! :lol: I asked her today if she likes skiing and she says, "no Daddy, I love it!"  I would actually like to get more involved at Sundown in regards to the bumps and kids. Perhaps pushing for or maybe even being deeply involved in a mogul freestyle program or something. That seems like the next logical step.


  Mags talks all the time about skiing (though she invents ability she doesn't yet have).  I can't wait to see all the kids skiing together.  I'll never be as good as they will, but they'll be fun to watch!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> thats it exactly.  If you look at older maps, its actually a blue.  not that anything there is really above that in the grand scheme of things.



now that i'm walking down memory lane some sundown history.

used to have 16 trails with gunbarrel and horn the only blacks.  stinger, which is probably just as steep as gunny, only for a shorter distance, was also a blue.  Horn was a black cause it dropped you onto gunbarrel below the top entrance.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> If we could ever convince them to seed 1/3 of gunbarrel, the wide steeper run lookers right, it would just be sick.



During my chat with Chris on Sunday, he mentioned their goal would be to take the racing off Gunbarrel and return it to the general public as a steep groomer. This would be if they could put in a  a dedicated race trail to its left. They would also consider a dedicated bump run in that area. The latter would be effin sick! Imagine something maybe lower Nor'easter width with side-to-side bumps down that fall line? Man, oh man...


----------



## WICKEDBUMPER (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
I figure as soon as they get potty trained...they get skis  : )


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)

WICKEDBUMPER said:


> Thanks everyone.
> I figure as soon as they get potty trained...they get skis  : )


You don't even have to wait that long.  Our daughter was on skis this past winter at 2.5 years old (and in diapers).  Granted,she only did what was accessible from the magic carpet.  But it's a start! 

Greg - Interesting possible developments.  Hmmm...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

Well Randi and I are going to be getting season passes to Sundown for next year. We did the savings card this year and each one of us had close to 20 days at Sundown. 

It would be pretty sweet if they had a dedicated bump run. Heck, I would be happy if they made Temptor the dedicated bump run. Regardless, we will both be there on opening day next year.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

I was thinking that next year it would be kind of cool to have a couple of bump competitions. Maybe one very informal one in the middle of the season (no prizes) and a more formal comp. like we just had towards the end of the season. 

Another cool idea would be to see if we could convince Sundown to hold a bump clinic or two. I know 2 people that would sign up right now.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Well Randi and I are going to be getting season passes to Sundown for next year. We did the savings card this year and each one of us had close to 20 days at Sundown.
> 
> It would be pretty sweet if they had a dedicated bump run. Heck, I would be happy if they made Temptor the dedicated bump run. Regardless, we will both be there on opening day next year.



Sweet! This really is great. AZ might only have had a barely noticeable effect on the overall bottom line, but a bunch of lift ticket purchases this season and a few new pass holders next year is something. The size of the Sundown crew grows each year. It's cool to see there has been some impact no matter how small it actually is.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Heck, I would be happy if they made Temptor the dedicated bump run.



Chris asked me about that on Sunday and I said emphatically yes. If this is what you want, Email him yourself and reiterate it ( chris@skisundown.com ). Share your personal stories on what you like about the mountain and what you would like to see. They obviously take feedback very seriously.



MR. evil said:


> I was thinking that next year it would be kind of cool to have a couple of bump competitions. Maybe one very informal one in the middle of the season (no prizes) and a more formal comp. like we just had towards the end of the season.



Also already being considered. They mentioned one in mid-January and one again in mid-March.



MR. evil said:


> Another cool idea would be to see if we could convince Sundown to hold a bump clinic or two. I know 2 people that would sign up right now.



This was also discussed for this year with Dan DiPiro, but he couldn't swing it due to family matters. I will inquire about it for next year.

Again, I'm also going to suggest a freestyle mogul team for the kids. We need to get the younger generation interested in the bumps again. I bet if the park rats see some other kids ripping the bumps sporting mogul pants and skinny skis, they might want to get into it too. The more people that get into bumps, the better. There's nothing more inspiring than to see others rippin'.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet! This really is great. AZ might only have had a barely noticeable effect on the overall bottom line, but a bunch of lift ticket purchases this season and a few new pass holders next year is something. The size of the Sundown crew grows each year. It's cool to see there has been some impact no matter how small it actually is.



Actually, just doing the math quickly in my head. I think Sundown Stands to loose some money by Randi and I getting seaons passes. Even with the savings cards, we spent ALOT there this season.

Does anyone know if the season pass prices listed on the Sundown web site are for the 2007/2008 season, or have they been updated for the 2008/2009 season?


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Actually, just doing the math quickly in my head. I think Sundown Stands to loose some money by Randi and I getting seaons passes. Even with the savings cards, we spent ALOT there this season.



You need to think bigger than that. If you went 20 times this year but have a pass next year, you might go 25 times. Sure, less $ per day, but more money on burgers, drinks, etc. Maybe you bust a pair of poles and you grab a new set at the shop, etc.

Also, say someone sees your TRs and vids here next season and they decide to check it out becuase of them. Or maybe you bring Randi's nephew a bunch of times, or some other friends of yours come along. Think virally! 



MR. evil said:


> Does anyone know if the season pass prices listed on the Sundown web site are for the 2007/2008 season, or have they been updated for the 2008/2009 season?



They usually update the site in the fall. I do not believe the pass prices went up at all last year. I don't know whether that means it's more likely they will or not for next season.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Does anyone know if the season pass prices listed on the Sundown web site are for the 2007/2008 season, or have they been updated for the 2008/2009 season?



Pretty sure those are the 07/08 prices.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

One more thing. Even if Sundown gives us a dedicated bump trial next season I hope they continue to seed bumps on Ex. I cannot stress how import those bumps on Ex were to Randi and myself. If not for those low pitch bumps I doubt either one of us would be the bump junkies we are now. At the beginning of this year the both of us were scared of the bumps becuase we only ever skied them on steep runs. But thanks to those bumps on Ex, that gave us the confidence to then ski the bumps on Nor Easter and then Temptor. By the end of the season we have both skied the lower 3/4 of Red Line at Magic, Needles Eye liftline at Killington and a couple of weeks ago on our trip to Sugar Bush we hit Paradise and lapped Middle earth several times in a row.


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> One more thing. Even if Sundown gives us a dedicated bump trial next season I hope they continue to seed bumps on Ex. I cannot stress how import those bumps on Ex were to Randi and myself. If not for those low pitch bumps I doubt either one of us would be the bump junkies we are now. At the beginning of this year the both of us were scared of the bumps becuase we only ever skied them on steep runs. But thanks to those bumps on Ex, that gave us the confidence to then ski the bumps on Nor Easter and then Temptor. By the end of the season we have both skied the lower 3/4 of Red Line at Magic, Needles Eye liftline at Killington and a couple of weeks ago on our trip to Sugar Bush we hit Paradise and lapped Middle earth several times in a row.



There it is right there! You just solidified my feeling that the (almost ridiculously) low angle bumps are a critical component. You're not the only ones either. Both Brian and Grassi went though this progression too. I know Chris S. and company get this. One issue with Temptor being the primary bump run and having bumps skier's right on Ex is it creates a "pinch point" on Exhibition in a critical area because the bump nuts are sure to cross over from the bottom of Temptor to hit the last string of bumps on Ex. I know I did that a few times this year during the lighting issue on Lower Nor'easter.

My suggestion to Chris was to have the bumps like they were during the comp; on skier's left of Nor'easter and Temptor down to the uphill fan gun on Ex. I then suggested opening up an access point from from the Canyon Run flats to the low angle bumps on Lower Temptor. Good signage ("Moguls", "Look Uphill", "Trail Merge", etc.) would be critical so the newbs don't get wiped out by more advanced skiers coming down the Temptor "headwall". It might sort of screw up the flow of the run, but once Temptor flattens out, I really don't care, and if this approach means we get Temptor bumps from the start, I'll live with it. An added benefit is the newbs can see and be inspired by the rippers coming down the steep section. Remember, we want the overall mogul interest to flourish.


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> One more thing. Even if Sundown gives us a dedicated bump trial next season I hope they continue to seed bumps on Ex. I cannot stress how import those bumps on Ex were to Randi and myself. If not for those low pitch bumps I doubt either one of us would be the bump junkies we are now. At the beginning of this year the both of us were scared of the bumps becuase we only ever skied them on steep runs. But thanks to those bumps on Ex, that gave us the confidence to then ski the bumps on Nor Easter and then Temptor. By the end of the season we have both skied the lower 3/4 of Red Line at Magic, Needles Eye liftline at Killington and a couple of weeks ago on our trip to Sugar Bush we hit Paradise and lapped Middle earth several times in a row.


I agree with this.  While I never skied the bumps on Nor'Easter or Temptor, I did dabble in the Ex bumps.  Next year I'd like to spend more time trying them out - but I feel like I really need the low-angle bumps first to get a good feel for what I'm supposed to be doing.  Jumping straight into something like a fully bumped up Nor'Easter or Temptor would be too intimidating for the novice, IMHO.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Another cool idea would be to see if we could convince Sundown to hold a bump clinic or two. I know 2 people that would sign up right now.




you know i wouldve been more then happy to spend some time with you guys if you wanted some pointers.  not sure if you want to adopt my style of bump skiing, but i'd be happy to spend a few hours going over some things next year.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> you know i wouldve been more then happy to spend some time with you guys if you wanted some pointers.  not sure if you want to adopt my style of bump skiing, but i'd be happy to spend a few hours going over some things next year.




II think I am going to have to take you up on that offer. :-D

Are you still thinking about doing the ski instructor thing next season?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 1, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> II think I am going to have to take you up on that offer. :-D
> 
> Are you still thinking about doing the ski instructor thing next season?



consider it done.  

Looking into that or guest services.   just something to make a bit of extra coin but more importantly just get me on snow more.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

2knees said:


> consider it done.
> 
> Looking into that or guest services.   just something to make a bit of extra coin but more importantly just get me on snow more.



FYI; Guest Services doesn't get paid anything.  They basically get so many ticket vouchers for working a certain amount of hours.  But, for the most part, they just have to ski around most of the time anyway.  Ski school gets paid as long as they're teaching a lesson.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> FYI; Guest Services doesn't get paid anything.  They basically get so many ticket vouchers for working a certain amount of hours.  But, for the most part, they just have to ski around most of the time anyway.



Not that I'm looking for that job but just curious, are those positions hard to get?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Not that I'm looking for that job but just curious, are those positions hard to get?



I think they do tend to fill up fast.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 1, 2008)

My wife has done Guest Services the last couple of years and really likes it. I may also give it a try next year. You do need to commit to 10 hours per week, but you also receive a set amount of day passess (approx 24). You do spend a lot of time on the snow, but may also end up doing some indoor duties as well. Usually you have to apply during Sundown's annual job fair which is held around Columbus day.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 2, 2008)

you guys can relax and ride the bikes now, knowing that we;ll be doing bumps again for 08/09.  we'll do a couple mogul comps and try to keep up with the feed back from AZ.  

Take a look at the amount of work we're used to doing for events like boarder cross and take a minute to realize, we like moguls here.  it makes the place seem like a larger ski area than it is, while providing just enough challenge to get people ready for their vermont trips.  

it was a great winter, and i look forward to shreddin nepaug with you guys this summer


have a great "off" season


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post Jarrod, and thanks for all the hard work this season.  I can't wait to see what next season brings.

Maybe I'll see you in Nepaug this summer!


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> Take a look at the amount of work we're used to doing for events like boarder cross and take a minute to realize, we like moguls here.  it makes the place seem like a larger ski area than it is, while providing just enough challenge to get people ready for their vermont trips.



Hey Jarrod - I have an idea that will make your job even easier. Just bump up the whole friggin' place!  :lol: Okay - you can groom Tom's.


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 2, 2008)

2knees said:


> consider it done.
> 
> Looking into that or guest services.   just something to make a bit of extra coin but more importantly just get me on snow more.



Pat you are such an utterly nice guy it hurts sometimes. Can I call you bump-sensei ??


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 3, 2008)

hey greger.... the graphics guy just noticed that you're seasons pass will be taxed 20 bucks for the royalties on that avatar.  sweet huh?


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> hey greger.... the graphics guy just noticed that you're seasons pass will be taxed 20 bucks for the royalties on that avatar.  sweet huh?



:lol: He caught the one microsecond where I happened to look legit. Good timing.... :razz:


----------

